# Thought this was the month, guess again!!



## Starry34 (Jan 11, 2013)

Really thought this was going to be my month, all the symptoms were there.  Was nauseaus, really tired, sore bbs, cramps, headaches, you name it i had it.  Af was 2 days late giving me extra hope also, but turn up she did.  I was absolutely devastated as i was so certain this was it, and after 4 years of infertility i should have realised i was clutching at straws.  I am now almost certain that all of my smptoms were caused by the introduction of new supplements, namely pregnacare conception and maca root.  These two combined or one or the other of them exactly mimicked pregnancy symptoms.  Just to let any other ladies know using these for the first month that this could happen as this messed with my head completly and i really struggled with this.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Starry - wanted to send you huge hugs - this has happened to me 4 times - each time I got my hopes up, race to the chemist for some POAS's, get soo down when the result is negative, then AF would come with a vengeance - it's awful.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Starry,

I completely understand how you feel, it almost makes you want to give up doing anything so then you know there isn't any chance at all so you don't get ur hopes up! Trust me I've been there and got the t-shirt  

It's so unfair that af always chooses these times to be a few days late so you really start to think this is finally your time  

Please don't give up though and I'm sure that it will happen for you. We've just got to keep strong and keep pushing for it xx


----------



## Starry34 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words ladies.  I have picked myself up now and the cycle of ttc has started all over again.  The last few cycles have been really hard as i have reached the desperate stage as it's not happening, and my head wont compute with the possibility that it might never happen naturally for me so in my mind every month is a possibility, and every month of not conceiving is like someody hitting me in the back of the head with a large brick.  I am trying to come to terms now with not thinking about it but every month i am poas with opks which puts it right back at the front of your mind.  Never mind though, as they say better luck next time.

Good luck to everybody out there, hope it happens for all of us sooner rather than later xxx


----------



## haygrae (Jan 2, 2013)

Gah I'm the same - the past 3 months my boobs have been killing me which never used to happen so its hard not to get my hopes up. I have been on conception support (Boots own) for a year now so don't think it's that. I had some acupuncture a while ago so maybe that kick started something but it's so expensive I can't have it too regularly.

We are TTC for nearly 2 years with one MC, another friend (not even trying!) is now preggers and sent me a pic of her scan saying look at her superhuman baby! Some people are so thoughtless.

The HSG is next for me, if tubes are all ok then I'll look more into the holistic side of things. In the mean time just trying to keep my PMT in check, eat healthily and exercise and also keep my chin up but it's bloody hard isn't it x


----------

